# Best place to chain up a snowblower to secure it



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

I may need to leave my snowblower out in the driveway from time to time, I'm intending to buy 4 or 5 feet of bolt cutter proof chain and lock (unless someone has a different recommendation).

Where would you recommend I run the chain thru the snowblower so that someone couldn't easily remove a snowblower part to get it free of the chain?
I just bought a used Ariens 926 Pro and took a quick look at it and nothing jumped out at me.

Thanks!


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Best would probably be through the front and out of the chute. Then they could never get your bucket without cutting the chain.


----------



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

Just went out and took a look. Perfect! Thank you.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i also like to wrap it around the auger shaft


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

and the impeller shaft


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Might be a good time now (before ground freezes) to dig deep and install a Sonotube base stump of concrete with a huge hardened eyelet or something too big for the casual thief to mess with.


----------



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

I've got a 4" load bearing metal pipe holding up part of my house that the chain will go around. They'll have to take down my house to get through it.

Just trying to figure out what lock and chain now. Looking Pewag security chain and an Abloy lock. But that's about $200. Might be overkill. Afraid they'd take the lock and chain and leave the snowblower!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Just put a few of these stickers on your machine and no more worries. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Or you could get one of these -- GSD problem solved.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Could save you some money I could send my EX over


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Best thing is a "Trunk Monkey" for snow blowers :wacko::wacko:






Remember to not only oil that lock frequently but try to cover or enclose it somehow. You'll be kicking yourself if you go out and freezing rain or melting snow gets in there and freezes solid and it's below zero, gusting and you're standing in 30" of snow and can't get the blower free.

That cold and gusty is why I also would run the chain through the chute but not get carried away wrapping it around anything else. They're going to have to cut the chain to take it so the extra wrapping isn't going to slow them down a bit as they will not be taking it off until they unload it at it's new home and have plenty of time and are out of the cold.

You however will be out in the windy cold trying to get it off each time and if it gets slushy and freezes it's just IMHO a pain for no gain.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

If the chain goes through the front you might also want to take the keys out or somehow disable the ignition. Some idiot (hopefully not you) might be tempted to start it up with the chain through it and cause some problems.


----------



## rawbar (Aug 16, 2015)

HAHAHAHA!!! A dog and an EX guarding a snow blower. It's starting to sound like a country song around here if you replace the snow blower with a pickup.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

lol trunk monkey is the best option. love the one where he throws the thief off the bridge






is it legal to chain a monkey to a snowblower to guard it?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Still awaiting approval from the DOJ. :icon_whistling::icon_whistling:


----------



## Drift-King (Jul 29, 2015)

A friend of mine told me it was all about priorities so, put the couch outside and the snow blower in the living room . . . . . .


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

I could send the devil herself over if needed.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Maybe put something like this in front of it so this is what will be seen.:icon-hgtg:


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

Thieves are opportunistic & making it easy for them is what their looking for. They want to grab & run .Maybe the best advice is outta sight outta mind. Cover it up, chain it for sure , add a motion detection spot light..


----------



## Voelfgar (Sep 27, 2021)

Shryp said:


> Best would probably be through the front and out of the chute. Then they could never get your bucket without cutting the chain.


I know this thread is 6 years old, but was searching for ideas to secure my new snowblower after my last snowblower, also brand new, was stolen. While threading the chain through the chute would prevent them from turning the auger on, it wouldn't prevent anyone from taking the snowblower. The thieves could still move it, and worry about the chain later when its safer for them.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

> While threading the chain through the chute would prevent them from turning the auger on, it wouldn't prevent anyone from taking the snowblower. The thieves could still move it, and worry about the chain later when its safer for them.


Not if the chain is also wrapped around the pole as mentioned above.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Voelfgar said:


> I know this thread is 6 years old, but was searching for ideas to secure my new snowblower after my last snowblower, also brand new, was stolen. While threading the chain through the chute would prevent them from turning the auger on, it wouldn't prevent anyone from taking the snowblower. The thieves could still move it, and worry about the chain later when its safer for them.


You're missing the point of a security chain. A chain is useless unless it binds the steal-able thing to an immovable object. For motorcycles, for example, even binding two of them together with a Kryptonite chain and disc locks makes them pretty secure. Hard to move two at once with the front wheels locked. For a fixed location, pour a sonotube with the chain embedded deep in it with a cross-bolt. Pass the chain through the chute and through the auger spiral if it's a closed one and lock it to itself with a disc lock or better yet a Kryptonite lock. My outboard motors have never grown legs since the 1960s with this method.


----------



## Voelfgar (Sep 27, 2021)

deezlfan said:


> Not if the chain is also wrapped around the pole as mentioned above.





deezlfan said:


> Not if the chain is also wrapped around the pole as mentioned above.


And yes for the OP specific situation. However, not everyone has a metal pole in their garage.


----------



## Voelfgar (Sep 27, 2021)

tabora said:


> You're missing the point of a security chain. A chain is useless unless it binds the steal-able thing to an immovable object. For motorcycles, for example, even binding two of them together with a Kryptonite chain and disc locks makes them pretty secure. Hard to move two at once with the front wheels locked. For a fixed location, pour a sonotube with the chain embedded deep in it with a cross-bolt. Pass the chain through the chute and through the auger spiral if it's a closed one and lock it to itself with a disc lock or better yet a Kryptonite lock. My outboard motors have never grown legs since the 1960s with this method.


That still wouldn't prevent thieves from moving the snowblower. That would just prevent someone from using it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

First off, I would not be leaving out front .... put it around back ... if thats not possible, then at least put it behind a fence or a good cover at minimum.

You want it secured to something that is not going to move .... large U bolt or Eye bolt in cement or through a concrete wall., etc..... .... 

Leave anything like a snow blower out in the open in your driveway is asking for people to take it. At least keep honest people honest, .... sadly, if a person wants it, they will get it.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Voelfgar said:


> That still wouldn't prevent thieves from moving the snowblower.


They would need a crane or a bulldozer to pull the sonotube out of the ground, plus it's under my shed a bit. The one I use is 16" in diameter and is down there about 7 or 8 feet. I just calculated its weight at over 1600 lbs.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@Voel,

you did not properly read the post by tabora ....

" For a fixed location, *pour a sonotube with the chain embedded deep* in it with a cross-bolt. *Pass the chain through the chute and through the auger spiral if it's a closed one and lock it to itself* with a disc lock or better yet a Kryptonite lock "

A sonotube is used to pour in concrete to create an in ground cement pier or in this case, a dead man anchor.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

My first thought was to cement a holder. But then, worry the chain will get cut then the tube is not part of the equation


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Tony-chicago said:


> worry the chain will get cut


New York Fahgettaboudit Chain 1415 - it would take a cutoff tool a while... And comes with insurance:

Anti Theft Protection
Bicycle $5,000; Powersport $2,000










And add some appropriate signage, of course:


----------



## Voelfgar (Sep 27, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> @Voel,
> 
> you did not properly read the post by tabora ....
> 
> ...


Yes if one planned to leave a snowblower outside. While the OP was in regards to leaving a snowblower outside, many people have garages, like myself; however, I share my garage and is not fully secured. I had my snowblower stolen last year from my garage. I am looking for options for securing it inside of a garage


----------



## Voelfgar (Sep 27, 2021)

tabora said:


> New York Fahgettaboudit Chain 1415 - it would take a cutoff tool a while... And comes with insurance:
> 
> Anti Theft Protection
> Bicycle $5,000; Powersport $2,000


Thanks I went to their website and found exactly what I was looking for, their evolution ground anchor that I can attach right to the garage's concrete floor, when paired with the chain you posted should keep my snowblower safe.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Voelfgar said:


> Yes if one planned to leave a snowblower outside...
> I am looking for options for securing it inside of a garage





Voelfgar said:


> their evolution ground anchor


Yes, if you had mentioned the garage right up front, that would have been my suggestion.


----------

